# The Power of Uggs



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I did a comparison pictures of My uggs

One pair is from 3 and half years ago...I still wear them daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




These shoes have been through rain,snow,hail,sludge and etc.I waterproof them every winter. They haven't ripped or lost any wool!

The other pair is from this christmas...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2007)

warmth is key for me during icy winters in texas.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 18, 2007)

I love UGGS. You look like an extra in "Planet Of The Apes", but they are SOOO warm....AND they feel great on bare feet.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 18, 2007)

they are very durable!  I got a pair recently from TJMaxx and they are really comfy but I can't wear them for long because there is not enough support.  My knees and ankles hurt too much when I wear them!


----------



## Katja (Jan 18, 2007)

*I have the exact same pair (well not the EXACT same, but you get it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got them maybe 3 years ago??  I am sort of over them now, but they are great if you reside in colder areas, like Antartica or (Texas).

Sometimes when I wear them, I say to myself, "Sheep could never be cold creatures.  They lend us THEIR sheep skin, AND literally.  They could never be cold."  (not in the EXACT statement, but you get it) *


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love UGGS. You look like an extra in "Planet Of The Apes", but they are SOOO warm....AND they feel great on bare feet._

 
I knowwww! I fold mine all the way like in the first picture and it looks like i'm the yettie!


----------



## Uchina (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_warmth is key for me during icy winters in texas._

 
Texas has ice?!


----------



## Janice (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_Texas has ice?!_

 
We have ice much more often than snow unfortuantly.


----------



## HallieC (Jan 25, 2007)

i've got a pair of knock offs from kmart. i've been wearing them almost every day since oct. lol! i love them!!!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I have the exact same pair (well not the EXACT same, but you get it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got them maybe 3 years ago??  I am sort of over them now, but they are great if you reside in colder areas, like Antartica or (Texas).

Sometimes when I wear them, I say to myself, "Sheep could never be cold creatures.  They lend us THEIR sheep skin, AND literally.  They could never be cold."  (not in the EXACT statement, but you get it) *_

 
I agree my ankles really hurt after wearing them. They also don't have very good traction on icy patches and its easy to slip but they're sooo warm and good for -18 weather.


----------

